# Is it time for Windows 10 already?



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2015)

Was sitting here surfing TPU and I noticed something pop up by the time and date.
Seems I am being prompted to take on Windows 10 through my Windows 7 OS.











Anyone else seeing this yet?
Of course it seems this just reserves a copy, but I wonder if it is even worth bothering to pre-register for it, when it is supposedly free when it does go RTM.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2015)

no, but mine is not set to auto update, but i have noticed the little flag more than i normally do saying i should change my settings which to be honest i have not seen for some time.  Maybe if i put it on auto it would do what yours has done.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine is just set to notify, not to auto, but it may have something to do with it, but this is also outside of Windows updates and the Action Center.


----------



## RandomSadness (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes , had mine 1 hour ago.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oprah says everyone gets windows 10!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Oprah says everyone gets windows 10!



Funny, but I don't find a box under my chair


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2015)

As soon as i put mine on auto install POP, so i guess it's going bug people until you do upgrade ?.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

You're seeing KB3035583.  Remove it if you don't want GWX ("Get Windows 10").


What's concerning is that the dialogs make it sound like there's a limited number of free upgrades and there will be no more after they are consumed.  Why else would Microsoft go through the trouble of making GWX and phrase it the way they do?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

It seems to only do this to people who have automatic updates enabled.

I hope I can register some other way...  because I hate automatic updates.  I want an ISO download and clean install, as well.



> Why else would Microsoft go through the trouble of making GWX and phrase it the way they do?



Sense of urgency.  Upgrade now or have a vaguely phrased but unconfirmed risk of missing out forever...

It of course, is available for a year, as they have said.  Otherwise they'd have lawsuits galore for lying to the customer I'd think...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2015)

As said before, mine is not set on auto. All I do is allow it to notify of them, and I tell it to download and install manually.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 1, 2015)

Running the beta RP/TP whatever.. there's almost no reason not to upgrade to this


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> As said before, mine is not set on auto. All I do is allow it to notify of them, and I tell it to download and install manually.



Strange.  That's my exact setting and I just did a fresh install minutes ago to the latest patch and updates...  have yet to see it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 1, 2015)

I get SO many crashes with Catalyst + Windows 10... HD 6950 and whatever the latest WHQL driver is... Its not Awful as far as OS' go, but its not as "comfortable" as I feel 7 is.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I get SO many crashes with Catalyst + Windows 10... HD 6950 and whatever the latest WHQL driver is... Its not Awful as far as OS' go, but its not as "comfortable" as I feel 7 is.



well its a.....beta?

my cat isnt crashing thankfully.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

Too many bugs to use as a main OS imho latest build is a ,nice improvement aesthetically though. 

AMD drivers still have issues with EDID data........ hope that gets fixed soon. 

Looking forward to RTM.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm willing to bet a lot of you having issues with Catalyst aren't using a WDDM 2.0 driver.  That would explain at least some of it.  Though, WDDM 2.0 drivers are only available for 7000 series forward atm, so I can't really blame you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I'm willing to bet a lot of you having issues with Catalyst aren't using a WDDM 2.0 driver.  That would explain at least some of it.  Though, WDDM 2.0 drivers are only available for 7000 series forward atm, so I can't really blame you.



thats probably it. Im not having issues but im on a 290x and I do not use the drivers from AMD I use the WDDM 2.0s given to 10.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 1, 2015)

My only question is if we can do a clean install or not. For my gaming rig, I want to format and do full OS install.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My only question is if we can do a clean install or not. For my gaming rig, I want to format and do full OS install.



This


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I'm willing to bet a lot of you having issues with Catalyst aren't using a WDDM 2.0 driver.  That would explain at least some of it.  Though, WDDM 2.0 drivers are only available for 7000 series forward atm, so I can't really blame you.




AMD has fixed it through windows update. Have tons of issues about AMD catalyst but after the recent AMD update, it was already fixed. my 290's are showing wddm 2.0 thru dxdiag.

Would be looking forward to windows 10. DX12 to be exact.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, DX12 really is the best part, isn't it? lol.

Don't get me wrong, the OS isn't that bad, but I'm really wanting DX12 more than anything...


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know how it would be possible to install drivers other than WDDM 2.0 on W10.   If the drivers are whql they must conform to the design considerations laid out by MS. This was introduced with wddm.  Then in 1.2  a feature score was added describing the capabilities of the gpu.  W8 if the drivers didn't support 1.3 the basic display drivers was used


So....the drivers have to support wddm independent of the hardware device the drivers are written for.. Basically that means backward comparability.....   That's  my understanduing of it anyway...feel free to correct me.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

I've installed everything from WDDM 1.0-1.3 on Windows 8, and everything from WDDM 1.0-2.0 on Windows 10, so no.  It doesn't work quite like that.

EDIT:  My update thingy just popped.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I've installed everything from WDDM 1.0-1.3 on Windows 8, and everything from WDDM 1.0-2.0 on Windows 10, so no.  It doesn't work quite like that.
> 
> EDIT:  My update thingy just popped.





Well here's what what msdn says....how did u install the 1.0 drivers on W8 and W10?



> If display hardware is attached to a Windows 8 computer without a driver that is certified to support WDDM 1.2 or later, the system defaults to running the Microsoft Basic Display Driver.


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff570593(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

It may have to do with having to disable driver sig enforcement, dunno.

At any rate, the 1.0 on W8/W10 driver I did was for my dad's thinkpad, which features a X1600.  There is no WDDM1.1 or greater driver available for that, only the legacy WDDM 1.0 Vista driver, and yet it worked with full resolution and 3d acceleration.  I'll post screenshots later if neccesary.  Not sure why MS is saying that as it's clearly not the case (at least not with the appropriate work around).


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

Hmm OK,... maybe they were wddm 1.1 compatible or something.   No need for screenshots   I'll take you word for it.. I'm testing W10 atm so may look into that for curiosity.....

btw MS have stated a new policy with W10 where any drivers not certified cannot be installed. Apparently dev signing (flight signing) will works during pre-release but it won't after rtm.  That's what they've said, whether it happens or someone finds a workaround is another story........

We had some issues over at Guru with Asders modded W10 drivers, they only installed if test signing was enabled.
FunkyMike, Asder @ Me started looking at the  Catalyst dll's but then ofc I got banned (again) so that all turned to custard.......lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I hope I can register some other way...  because I hate automatic updates.  I want an ISO download and clean install, as well.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> My only question is if we can do a clean install or not. For my gaming rig, I want to format and do full OS install.





R-T-B said:


> This


No can do unless you shell out the money for a System Builder license at minimum.  Upgrade license requires the existing installation of Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No can do unless you shell out the money for a System Builder license at minimum.  Upgrade license requires the existing installation of Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1.


The install key for 8.1 resides in the BIOS so a clean install can be done, but don't take my word for it Google it. (I know you will)
To save a bit of time, I found this: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ndows-10/aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah I got that popup too on my W7, even though I have Action Center notifications set to hide and updates set to DL but let me choose.

I've been reading that MS is allowing users of both genuine *and* non genuine copies of 7 and 8 to get free 10 upgrades, apparently to soften up relations with China, whom pirate Windows a lot.

I found it amusing though that MS warn that 10 will not be a genuine copy if upgraded to from a pirated copy, becasue for some time people have been using pirated copies of Windows that activate, show as genuine in the system info, and have no trouble updating.

I guess to MS, DRM means Don't Ring Me, meaning no phone support. However I'm sure there are even people with pirated copies that get help from them without their knowing it.  

It will be a little while longer before W10 is final though. It won't officially go on sale until 8/31. Honestly, I'm not in a big hurry for W10 until Dx12 games come out, and I'm SO glad I didn't waste money on W8, esp since you can get the free upgrade on W7 too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 1, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Was sitting here surfing TPU and I noticed something pop up by the time and date.
> Seems I am being prompted to take on Windows 10 through my Windows 7 OS.
> 
> 
> ...





RandomSadness said:


> View attachment 65273
> Yes , had mine 1 hour ago.





AsRock said:


> As soon as i put mine on auto install POP, so i guess it's going bug people until you do upgrade ?.



nothing of the sort for me (win 7 Pro X64)



Frag Maniac said:


> I've been reading that MS is allowing users of both genuine *and* non genuine copies of 7 and 8 to get free 10 upgrades.


nope they won't, well for the non genuine. (recent news tell the opposite, recent ... i don't remember when i saw that but it was a "no, pirate copy will not get a free W10 update.")


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No can do unless you shell out the money for a System Builder license at minimum.  Upgrade license requires the existing installation of Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1.



I don't care about requiring the existing installation, in the past it has still been possible to do a CLEAN INSTALL.  That's the biggie.

I'll load WIndows ME on there if it's needed as long as the "Format" button is enabled during the install, lol.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2015)

It will only bug you if you let it. There's a setting for it in Notifications and Icons.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have my Windows Update set to notify, and the notification wasn't there this morning for me, when it was first mentioned on this forum, but is now.
I'm going to try W10 on my AMD laptop with the slow APU and see if there are any performance improvements.
My Intel desktop can wait, it runs fine.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I have my Windows Update set to notify, and the notification wasn't there this morning for me, when it was first mentioned on this forum, but is now.
> I'm going to try W10 on my AMD laptop with the slow APU and see if there are any performance improvements.
> My Intel desktop can wait, it runs fine.


i was using the TP on my Athlon 5350 build ... either on IGP and with a GT730, well both were smooth for regular HTPC/multimedia task


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 1, 2015)

this note came on my working laptop about an hour ago when i booted it up for work 

but i already have dual boot Win8.1 Pro and Win10 so not gonna update my working one to Win10.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I don't care about requiring the existing installation, in the past it has still been possible to do a CLEAN INSTALL.  That's the biggie.


Not an option unless you lay down money.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not an option unless you lay down money.



Is this confirmed?

It hasn't been that way for Windows 8, as far as I can tell.  They always offer you the option for clean install.  I used several student upgrade serials that way and even the downloadable installer let you burn ISO media...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2015)

Just curious, why was this posted in General Hardware? I don't recall OP ever putting it the context of is my sys spec good enough for W10


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Is this confirmed?


Source:


> This upgrade will be free, and will be delivered exclusively through Windows Update.


Can't get to Windows Update (GWX) without Windows already installed. I believe GWX operates off the Windows 7/8.1 key and does not generate a new one for Windows 10; therefore, there is nothing to even input into Windows 10 activator should you do a clean install.  It simply isn't permitted.



R-T-B said:


> It hasn't been that way for Windows 8, as far as I can tell.  They always offer you the option for clean install.  I used several student upgrade serials that way and even the downloadable installer let you burn ISO media...


Those are OEM System Builder licenses.  So long as the motherboard works, the operating system can be reinstalled indefinite number of times from any install medium.  We're talking about a special Windows 10 upgrade license.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

Hmmm...  That does make sense.  It also goes with their "Windows as a service" phrase they keep touting.  That, and the fact that reading the legalese, there's this nice little tidbit:



> Our lawyers made us say this:
> 
> Windows 10 Upgrade Offer is valid for qualified Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 devices, including devices you already own. Some hardware/software requirements apply and feature availability may vary by device and market. The availability of Windows 10 upgrade for Windows Phone 8.1 devices may vary by OEM, mobile operator or carrier. Devices must be connected to the internet and have Windows Update enabled. Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8.1 Update required. Some editions are excluded: Windows 7 Enterprise, Windows 8/8.1 Enterprise, and Windows RT/RT 8.1. Active Software Assurance customers in volume licensing have the benefit to upgrade to Windows 10 enterprise offerings outside of this offer. To check for compatibility and other important installation information, visit your device manufacturer’s website and the Windows 10 Specifications page. Additional requirements may apply over time for updates. *Security and features are kept automatically up-to-date which is always enabled.*



Bolded part most interesting.

So, I'm thinking Windows update is now mandatory...  and you won't be able to adjust it later as in previous versions of windows.  Sad. I feel safer choosing an update "day of the week" and processing all my updates then...

This isn't to my liking, but I can live with it...  barely.  I feel sort of like microsoft is testing how far it can push us before we won't upgrade at all...

I'll probably just do a fresh install of Windows 8, make it nice and neat and have no frills, and do the upgrade.  It will be basically the same as a fresh install, even if it feels wrong...

I just hope I'm not jumping into a trap of some kind...



> Those are OEM System Builder licenses. So long as the motherboard works, the operating system can be reinstalled indefinite number of times from any install medium. We're talking about a special Windows 10 upgrade license.



You're trying to tell me my student upgrade licenses bought from the Microsoft store were intended for system builders?

Lolz, I kid of course.  This may be the new policy, but it wasn't the old one for sure...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

I see it more as a response to the world we live in today.  The best way to stop a worm/virus like CryptoLocker and Sasser is to get a fix made quick and push it out to everyone.  I don't mind at all so long as every little update doesn't require restarting the computer.  The most annoying thing about Windows 7 is when you install updates and the OS freakin nags you to restart until you do.  That includes minimizing full screen software.  Windows 8 and newer, I believe, install it automatically and notifies you that restarting is required but it doesn't nag; however, it does give you an ultimatum if you decline: your computer is going to restart within a day.  That's better than Windows 7 but it still rubs me wrong for obvious reasons.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

I agree about the reboots thing...  it's annoying...

If we are lucky, it will be like it is in the TP:  Forced on, but a knowledgeable power user can turn it off in the registry.  You pretty much have to be a power user in the first place to get to that point, so I don't see any reason they would force that off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> You're trying to tell me my student upgrade licenses bought from the Microsoft store were intended for system builders?
> 
> Lolz, I kid of course.  This may be the new policy, but it wasn't the old one for sure...


Microsoft has always been very lenient towards students.  Mac OS X growth has generally always come from the 16-28 demographic and once they have been sucked in to the Apple market, they rarely leave because its too costly.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I'll probably just do a fresh install of Windows 8, make it nice and neat and have no frills, and do the upgrade.


Make sure it is W8.1 as the upgrade is not possible from W8.
Feel free to ignore if you want to try.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Make sure it is W8.1 as the upgrade is not possible from W8.
> Feel free to ignore if you want to try.



That's what I meant... hehe.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> That's what I meant... hehe.


If you have 8.1 Pro your upgrade will be Windows 10 Pro, the student license doesn't matter. 

W10 goes RTM on June 29th, the free offer is valid 1 year from that date and yes you can install it from USB or whatever u want.  Even the nightly updates we get can be converted from esd. to ISO.  

Automatic Updates can be disabled in the test builds, but a few phone home services cant.....with Active Directory included u can do pretty much whatever u like tho.... so yeah...... Anyway hope that helps.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope you're right, but I guess we won't really know until Microsoft officially makes a statement, or launch.

Thanks.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Hope you're right, but I guess we won't really know until Microsoft officially makes a statement, or launch.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm one of the testers.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 1, 2015)

July 29th is release day  http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/06/01/hello-world-windows-10-available-on-july-29/

IDK where Pill Monster got june 29th, but its right there from MS themselves JULY 29th


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> July 29th is release day  http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/06/01/hello-world-windows-10-available-on-july-29/


Yeah July 29th not June 29th   . /facepalm to self


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2015)

I did not get any notifications on my laptops, windows 7 SP1 / 8.1 and I can't seem to find KB3035583 in the updates either, also not in hidden updates.
Can I download this update somewhere else ?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 1, 2015)

it wasnt on my i5 2400 pc till i restarted it after getting 3 random updates (they didnt say that they were win 10 related updates either)


----------



## mroofie (Jun 1, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Was sitting here surfing TPU and I noticed something pop up by the time and date.
> Seems I am being prompted to take on Windows 10 through my Windows 7 OS.
> 
> 
> ...


so excited


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

> btw MS have stated a new policy with W10 where any drivers not certified cannot be installed.



Now that's a big stinker for me...  I use a few unsigned drivers, notably for my Xbox 360 controller, where the signed drivers treat the triggers like a fricking analog axis rather than a button...

Fortunately, I bet microsoft still allows you to load an unsigned driver via the good ol' boot options.  They'd better, or they just lost me as a customer.  That'd be one thing too many...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I did not get any notifications on my laptops, windows 7 SP1 / 8.1 and I can't seem to find KB3035583 in the updates either, also not in hidden updates.
> Can I download this update somewhere else ?


It is an optional update.  They may have recently updated it to be an important update though.



R-T-B said:


> Now that's a big stinker for me...  I use a few unsigned drivers, notably for my Xbox 360 controller, where the signed drivers treat the triggers like a fricking analog axis rather than a button...


Because the triggers ARE Z-axis.  One is 0 through 1000; the other is 0 through -1000.  All your "unsigned drivers" are doing is rounding to 0 or +/-1000.  I wouldn't advise doing that because they're deliberately high precision.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> it wasnt on my i5 2400 pc till i restarted it after getting 3 random updates (they didnt say that they were win 10 related updates either)



Ok found it on my windows 8.1 laptop, it was already installed (optional update).
Just did not get any notification yet, maybe tomorrow then.

Now installing updates on my windows 7 laptop, maybe I get that update after I installed other updates.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Because the triggers ARE Z-axis.  One is 0 through 1000; the other is 0 through -1000.  All your "unsigned drivers" are doing is rounding to 0 or +/-1000.  I wouldn't advise doing that because they're deliberately high precision.



Deliberately high precision or not, explain to me how to map that axis to a button-only function in a game (ie FIRE!) and I'll gladly switch over.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Now that's a big stinker for me...  I use a few unsigned drivers, notably for my Xbox 360 controller, where the signed drivers treat the triggers like a fricking analog axis rather than a button...
> 
> Fortunately, I bet microsoft still allows you to load an unsigned driver via the good ol' boot options.  They'd better, or they just lost me as a customer.  That'd be one thing too many...


They don't, that's the point.  According to MSDN every driver now has to be signed, even for testing. You can't just enable test signing then use unsigned drivers. Atm there is some certificate in the preview builds which allows beta testing, supposedly thaty's going to disappear at RTM. That's all know so far.  

Someone at Redmond prob bought a new Ferarri 





R-T-B said:


> Deliberately high precision or not, explain to me how to map that axis to a button-only function in a game (ie FIRE!) and I'll gladly switch over.


Done.  
http://joytokey.net/en/


----------



## erixx (Jun 1, 2015)

or x360ce


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Deliberately high precision or not, explain to me how to map that axis to a button-only function in a game (ie FIRE!) and I'll gladly switch over.


Emulator, like JoyToKey.

Edit: Pill Monster beat me to it. :x



P4-630 said:


> Ok found it on my windows 8.1 laptop, it was already installed (optional update).
> Just did not get any notification yet, maybe tomorrow then.
> 
> Now installing updates on my windows 7 laptop, maybe I get that update after I installed other updates.


I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft is slowly pushing the GWX update out in a specific pattern to spread out their server load.  That might be why some see it and some don't.  I suspect everyone will have access to it by July.



Pill Monster said:


> They don't, that's the point.  According to MSDN every driver now has to be signed, even for testing. You can't just enable test signing then use unsigned drivers. Atm there is some certificate in the preview builds which allows beta testing, supposedly thaty's going to disappear at RTM. That's all know so far.


It might be a function of the Secure Boot.  To be Windows 10 certified hardware, there can't even be an option to turn Secure Boot off.  Allowing an unsigned driver under Secure Boot presents a gapping security hole.  I don't like it either but...what can I do about it?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> They don't, that's the point.  According to MSDN every driver now has to be signed, even for testing. You can't just enable test signing then use unsigned drivers. Atm there is some certificate in the preview builds which allows beta testing, supposedly thaty's going to disappear at RTM. That's all know so far.
> 
> Someone at Redmond prob bought a new Ferarri



I'm not talking about test signing.  At least now, you can deliberately load an unsigned driver with NO CERTIFICATES at all using advanced boot options, and the 7th option.  I hope that stays but I'm not counting on it either...





> Done.
> http://joytokey.net/en/



I'm not talking about commercial software either.  And I think x360ce (mentioned above) requires XBCD, the exact unsigned driver I use, doesn't it?

Also at stake here is the ability to map the "start" button on the xbox controller, I don't think the microsoft drivers allow this at all.  Could be wrong though, it has been a long time...


----------



## c12038 (Jun 1, 2015)

For everyone info Windows 10 is windows 8.1 Pro Tarted up


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 1, 2015)

c12038 said:


> For everyone info Windows 10 is windows 8.1 Pro Tarted up



Contribute something worthwhile please, most of us are testing 10 and your useless info has no bearing on this conversation


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Also at stake here is the ability to map the "start" button on the xbox controller, I don't think the microsoft drivers allow this at all.  Could be wrong though, it has been a long time...


Start is Button 8
Back is Button 7

The only one you can't touch is the controller power button/connect/configure button.  The rest can be remapped.  If you do use JoyToKey it might be a good idea to download a template to use.


----------



## c12038 (Jun 1, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Contribute something worthwhile please, most of us are testing 10 and your useless info has no bearing on this conversation


Well if you put it that way

Windows 10 Home edition and Windows 10 Pro are basically windows 8.1 Home and Windows 8.1 Pro that has been fine tuned with new updated software in the form of DX12 for better optimization for Newer CPU's and Newer type Ram IE DDR4 it is also optimized for SSD's to get the most out that technology..  Also for the Gamer its a very good Operating system as it keeps a balance between Performance and energy saving....



Blah blah blah is that clear enough for you 

PS forgot to mention newer drivers will be available upon launch of Windows 10 Nvidia and AMD have released BETAS other manufactures will release more or less Alpha /Beta drivers


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2015)

Are any Windows 7 users with a retail TechNet licence getting the upgrade popup? I have a sneaking suspicion that we may not qualify.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

Doubt it because TechNet software is for evaluation only.  They terminated the program because of rampant abuse of the license.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2015)

So are we going to have to eventually buy a license even though we upgrade from win7/8.1? My train of though is that what happens say 18 months from now if we need to reinstall our OS? Can we still "upgrade" or are we going to have to buy?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Start is Button 8
> Back is Button 7
> 
> The only one you can't touch is the controller power button/connect/configure button.  The rest can be remapped.  If you do use JoyToKey it might be a good idea to download a template to use.




Must've just been one game not recognizing button 8, or the drivers changed.

Either way, that's workable.  Thanks.  Now we can end this off-topic tangent... lol.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So are we going to have to eventually buy a license even though we upgrade from win7/8.1? My train of though is that what happens say 18 months from now if we need to reinstall our OS? Can we still "upgrade" or are we going to have to buy?



One word:

Refresh.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> One word:
> 
> Refresh.


Not sure what you mean bud. Say we have a drive failure.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not sure what you mean bud. Say we have a drive failure.



I'm not supporting it, but I'm sure you're screwed.  MS seems to think licenses go poof when parts change.

My "Refresh" comment was pretty much what I believe is sadly, factual sarcasm.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not sure what you mean bud. Say we have a drive failure.



You'll need to install your original OS that you have a license for, then install Win 10 over the top of that via Windows Update, and use the upgrade code you recieve for that update.

Basically you can have Win 10 for free, but you have to install the OS you upgraded from first if you want to do a fresh install.

If you want a Win 10 disc you can install fresh from, you'll have to buy a license.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

My understanding is as long as the license is valid you get the free upgrade for life.
If your drive goes "poof" the key is tied to the motherboard.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2015)

That's what I am thinking. That we are getting the "free upgrade" for a limited time. Once the offer is over we that took advantage of it will be screwed down the road into either going back to win7/win8.1 or buying win10. I mean face it we here as pc enthusiast tend to screw a os install up from time to time and need to reinstall.


An I could be wrong. Maybe they will have something in place so we can reinstall down the road. I hope so because I have atleast 5 rigs in my house that I would like to take the free upgrade offer on. If they don't have anything inplace I would keep most of them under win7 and switch them out to Linux if the os drives die.


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Doubt it because TechNet software is for evaluation only.  They terminated the program because of rampant abuse of the license.


That's a shame. I remember someone at my workplace flogging those TechNet licences as "legit", but he was always cagey about where exactly he got them from. I kept bugging him about it and eventually he said they were TechNet keys. I told him that was illegal, but he just got all belligerent about it. Yeah, it's because of douchebags like that that we don't have TechNet anymore.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> well its a.....beta?



  It's a beta releasing in a month and a half


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I'm not talking about test signing.  At least now, you can deliberately load an unsigned driver with NO CERTIFICATES at all using advanced boot options, and the 7th option.  I hope that stays but I'm not counting on it either... .


Oh that's Driver Integrity Checking.
It can be disabled permanently but I think you have to use it with the test signing option or it won't work.


If you want to try it out run this in admin cmd:



*bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON*




Don't forget to disable secure boot.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 1, 2015)

c12038 said:


> Well if you put it that way
> 
> Windows 10 Home edition and Windows 10 Pro are basically windows 8.1 Home and Windows 8.1 Pro that has been fine tuned with new updated software in the form of DX12 for better optimization for Newer CPU's and Newer type Ram IE DDR4 it is also optimized for SSD's to get the most out that technology..  Also for the Gamer its a very good Operating system as it keeps a balance between Performance and energy saving....
> 
> ...



everyone knows what 10 really is.... this isnt a info session on why 10 is 8.1 its about a release date and the update notification.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2015)

Do I have to re-install all my software/games again with this windows 10 upgrade?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 1, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're seeing KB3035583.  Remove it if you don't want GWX ("Get Windows 10").



So if I remove this KB3035583 on my machines it won't reinstall at the next update cycle?  I'm not looking to upgrade from Windows 7...Is this the proper method to get rid of the 'nag' screen completely?

I help a lot of people with their pc's(primarily...senior citizens)...I'm sure I'll be fielding quite a few e-mails about this over the next couple of days.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## RCoon (Jun 1, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Do I have to re-install all my software/games again with this windows 10 upgrade?



Nope, only if you do a fresh install to 7/8.1 and then run the upgrade.


Liquid Cool said:


> So if I remove this KB3035583 on my machines it won't reinstall at the next update cycle?



You can uninstall already installed updates via Control Panel, and then when it pops up again (it's under optional updates), you can untick and and right click it and set it to hide. Then it will never install and never bother you for the upgrade.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 1, 2015)

RCoon said:


> You can uninstall already installed updates via Control Panel, and then when it pops up again (it's under optional updates), you can untick and and right click it and set it to hide. Then it will never install and never bother you for the upgrade.



Thanks Rcoon....

Best,

LC


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just restarted my windows 8.1 laptop and still no notification, can I manually start this?
If so, which one should I click?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> It seems to only do this to people who have automatic updates enabled.


FTR, I have WU set to download then notify me of updates (not automatically install them) so I can choose which ones and when I want them installed. I just noticed in my notification area/system tray a white Windows logo asking if I wanted to reserve my copy. I said yes so wait and see.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2015)

qubit said:


> Are any Windows 7 users with a retail TechNet licence getting the upgrade popup? I have a sneaking suspicion that we may not qualify.



 'tis what I am on!


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> 'tis what I am on!


The qubit haz a happy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm still waiting for Windows 9!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> I'm still waiting for Windows 9!


 I hope you are a patient man.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2015)

@RCoon do I need to install any of these optional updates to get the Windows 10 notification to work?
I have hidden these updates:


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> I'm still waiting for Windows 9!



Tell me about, all this money and MS still cannot count.


----------



## GLD (Jun 1, 2015)

Different TechNet keys in use here on 3 pc's and they all got the Win 10 pop up and reserve prompt. Nice.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> 'tis what I am on!



Same here


----------



## RCoon (Jun 1, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> @RCoon do I need to install any of these optional updates to get the Windows 10 notification to work?
> I have hidden these updates:
> 
> View attachment 65314


I have no idea what they are. I install all updates except for language packs, Skype as I use desktop and all bing related nonsense. Never had a reason not to install optional updates. Seems silly not to have them.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2015)

From what I've read on Ten Forums, you can do a clean install with the 10 upgrade. If this is the case, I doubt you'd have to install the OS you upgraded from to format as suggested. It appears the 10 upgrade will be available as an ISO to install it stand alone. I imagine that means when you go to get the upgrade, it scans for the model and license key of your current OS before it gives you the ISO DL code.

The code would then be associated with the equivalent level of OS (Home, Business, Ultimate, etc), and validation  status (licensed, non licensed). I've also read that their latest scans of this type can as well determine if the license key detected is already in use, which may mean even if you have a cracked copy that shows a license key and the genuine MS software logo, you won't necessarily see that with the 10 install.

That said, I would jot down your current license key and the DL code, just in case you're asked for it when reinstalling 10. Note, in order to be able to reinstall, you should burn the ISO to disc. Just the fact that they're offering it as an ISO likely means it is in bootable format intended for disc.

http://www.tenforums.com/general-discussion/4755-will-i-able-do-clean-install-windows-10-a.html

Some are confusing the term upgrade with addon, since that was the way MS did their upgrades in the past. Things have drastically changed since then. They're not only listening to their customers more, they're even making this upgrade available to non licensed (pirated) copies, primarily to keep the Chinese on Windows, whom mostly pirate the OS.

Plus they have been drastically simplifying the install process of their OSes, which includes upgrades. You have to understand, with MAC OS (and Steam OS) being free, and so many people on Apple now, they can't afford to keep making things difficult for users, financially, OR technically.





RCoon said:


> I have no idea what they are. I install all updates except for language packs, Skype as I use desktop and all bing related nonsense. Never had a reason not to install optional updates. Seems silly not to have them.


After a recent format, when reinstalling W7 this time, I read through all the update descriptions and opted out of ones I thought weren't necessary, but SP1 kept failing to install. So now I have updates set to treat the recommended ones the same as the critical ones. There's very few I don't install anymore.

It's easy to hate on the bloat of Windows, but without it, we probably wouldn't have such mass compatibility with software.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm enthusiastic about win 10 upgrade on my phone. Hope it will bring new features.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 1, 2015)

YAAAY! got it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 2, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Make sure it is W8.1 as the upgrade is not possible from W8.
> Feel free to ignore if you want to try.


I dont know a damn person who doesn't run 8.1, if they had 8 before. Actually I think ita impossible for anyone to be running just 8, if they got 8 originally, 8.1 installed via Windows Update. And I think it was a required update.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not seeing it either... The only reason I want 10 is for Dx12.. I was using Windows 10 on this machine, but went back to 8.1 pro until beta is over...


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 2, 2015)

qubit said:


> Are any Windows 7 users with a retail TechNet licence getting the upgrade popup? I have a sneaking suspicion that we may not qualify.



Yes, I got the offer today on all 3 systems on TechNet licenses... TechNet licenses are legit licenses.  Never had trouble with them.
I tried Windows 10; however, I had a couple of bits of hardware it did not like a lot, so I went back to Windows 8.1.
I'll wait for the release and a few weeks extra to convert, probably.

For those who have not gotten the offer... here is a site where you can do your reservation:  Upgrade to Windows 10 for Free



Cvrk said:


> I'm enthusiastic about win 10 upgrade on my phone. Hope it will bring new features.



I would let you know how it works; however, the Windows Phone 10 locked up my 822 (twice).
So, I gave up and will wait for my vendor to push it with the firmware update... hmmmm, that should take them forever.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Yes, I got the offer today on all 3 systems on TechNet licenses... TechNet licenses are legit licenses.  Never had trouble with them.
> I tried Windows 10; however, I had a couple of bits of hardware it did not like a lot, so I went back to Windows 8.1.
> I'll wait for the release and a few weeks extra to convert, probably.


I checked my main gaming rig at home the 2600k in my system specs just a few minutes ago and it has the offer. It's a TechNet Licenses as well. It's not on my little itx build I'm using in the hotel.. yet.. I'm really liking this itx build and I need to update my system specs. It's a i7 4770, Gigabyte B85N Phoenix-cf (_it has orange led lights underneath it that light up like it's breathing.. hehe_), 8gb, MSi Gaming GTX970, Thermaltake Core V1 Extreme Mini ITX Cube w/ TechNet License. But my baby right now is my i7 5820 in my specs. It doesn't have the offer yet either w/ system builder 8.1 pro licenses.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 2, 2015)

The notificiation update is KB3035583. Either inwstall this update if you want it or remove it if you hate it


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2015)

*"Important*
_According Microsoft, if you’re running Windows 7, Windows 8, or Windows 8.1 and your system language isn’t English, Brazilian Portuguese, or Chinese Simplified, you will not be able to keep your installed applications and Windows settings while upgrading to Windows 10. Only your personal files will be preserved."_

http://www.intowindows.com/you-can-upgrade-to-windows-10-preview-without-losing-installed-programs/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 2, 2015)

That's bizarre.  You'd think and I'd hope that they are working on fixing that.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2015)

It also seems that windows 8.1 is still the best OS for gaming, however in the near future that will be windows 10 with DX12 games.
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1460&page=14

Since I play GTA V, GRID series and older games till now (which run great with 350.12 driver) , I will not yet upgrade my Asus ROG laptop to windows 10 on July 29.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2015)

There was word that Windows 10 was going to cost ~$200 for Pro and Home will be ~$120. Seems marginally more expensive than both 7 and 8.1

Thank god I got 8.1 Pro for £15. I'll take the free upgrade.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Nope, only if you do a fresh install to 7/8.1 and then run the upgrade.


 
Are you sure about this?  If so, that means W10 Upgrade is merely a service pack. 

Also, is this going to automatically update, or do I have to keep uninstalling the notification?  I'm of the wait and see for a few months mentality on this, especially since without any need for DirrectX 12 yet it's not urgent.  I want to choose what month I upgrade.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you sure about this?  If so, that means W10 Upgrade is merely a service pack.
> 
> Also, is this going to automatically update, or do I have to keep uninstalling the notification?  I'm of the wait and see for a few months mentality on this, especially since without any need for DirrectX 12 yet it's not urgent.  I want to choose what month I upgrade.



Hah, Windows 10 *is *a service pack. It is quintessentially Windows 8.2 
(The difference in Windows NT Kernel 6.3 and 6.4 is almost irrelevant)

Just uninstall the update if you're sick of that system tray icon. You'll have 12 months to choose to register and install Windows 10.


----------



## Frick (Jun 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> There was word that Windows 10 was going to cost ~$200 for Pro and Home will be ~$120. Seems marginally more expensive than both 7 and 8.1
> 
> Thank god I got 8.1 Pro for £15. I'll take the free upgrade.



Remember 8.1 were retail licenses, and I'm assuming these are as well. A retail Windows 7 Home Premium was €200.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 2, 2015)

Make windows backup image, save it and install a clean build made from ESD file. 10130 is a nice stable build.

See if it works, drivers are okay, if not, flush, and recover the image.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Make windows backup image, save it and install a clean build made from ESD file. 10130 is a nice stable build.
> 
> See if it works, drivers are okay, if not, flush, and recover the image.



We've got a FOG server at work. Going to build a fresh image, Sysprep it and then dump it on my SSD and take it home and plug it in. Can't be dealing with install on top of install.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> We've got a FOG server at work. Going to build a fresh image, Sysprep it and then dump it on my SSD and take it home and plug it in. Can't be dealing with install on top of install.



Just a matter of taste... I like that the backup creates a vhd and thus you can mount it natively in windows as a disk and browse some forgotten stuff from it.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 2, 2015)

Damn, no free upgrade for me, I'm on enterprise edition with the licence key from a former workplace


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 2, 2015)

My buddy in canada just got this message on his windows 7 machine but his is uh....yeah. he was asking me what he should do because he has the popup in his taskbar and i didnt know what to tell him.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 2, 2015)

thanks for the heads up @sneekypeet


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 2, 2015)

Meh, I got the app on all pc's at home and at work, except on my own personal pc!
KB3035583 is installed, updates are set to automatic... everything's supposed to be as it should yet no app.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> Meh, I got the app on all pc's at home and at work, except on my own personal pc!
> KB3035583 is installed, updates are set to automatic... everything's supposed to be as it should yet no app.



I have it on my windows 8.1 laptop now, but I still don't have the KB3035583 update on my windows 7 SP1 home premium laptop, it's strange,
I can't find it in the already installed updates list and I did not get that update with the updates today!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I have it on my windows 8.1 laptop now, but I still don't have the KB3035583 update on my windows 7 SP1 home premium laptop, it's strange,
> I can't find it in the already installed updates list and I did not get that update with the updates today!


 
Oh yay, is today Patch Tuesday already?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 2, 2015)

After you reserve Windows 10, it now gives cute little reminders in Windows Update and on taskbar...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2015)

I can't get update KB3035583 on my windows 7 SP1 laptop, also I was missing the optional language packs updates, I have tried "resetting" windows updates http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/91738-windows-update-reset.html and I have tried stopping and restarting the windows update service, did not help.
Would anyone have a suggestion on how to get this KB3035583 update? It's genuine windows 7 SP1 home premium.

Edit: Is this windows 10 upgrade only for people who bought (a computer with) windows 7 SP 1?
I bought this laptop with windows 7.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I can't get update KB3035583 on my windows 7 SP1 laptop, also I was missing the optional language packs updates, I have tried "resetting" windows updates http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/91738-windows-update-reset.html and I have tried stopping and restarting the windows update service, did not help.
> Would anyone have a suggestion on how to get this KB3035583 update? It's genuine windows 7 SP1 home premium.
> 
> Edit: Is this windows 10 upgrade only for people who bought (a computer with) windows 7 SP 1?
> ...



I had the message on my built systems and the laptops.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 2, 2015)

the update is on my split X2, but no windows logo in notification tray yet >_<


----------



## NC37 (Jun 2, 2015)

No icon yet here. I'll have to check my laptop later as this is my tower and it didn't come with 7.

*Found it, says update failed.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 3, 2015)

Again, for those that want the update reservation and you meet the requirements ---> Upgrade to Windows 10 for Free

And, some info from the FAQ page:



> *Why don’t I have the Get Windows 10 app? *
> If you don’t see the _Get Windows 10_  app on your PC, it might be because:
> 
> 
> ...



Also, some interesting info from the Specifications page:



> *Feature deprecation section*
> 
> If you have Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7 Professional, Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, or Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center and you install Windows 10, Windows Media Center will be removed.
> Watching DVDs requires separate playback software
> ...


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey, guys I'm wondering what should I do?
I went from w7 Ulti to w8 Pro + MC $15 Upgrade. Now I want to do w10, BUT I plan on doing a full system upgrade end of year so am I better off waiting till then or do my upgrade now OR am I screwed because of getting new MB?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 3, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I can't get update KB3035583 on my windows 7 SP1 laptop



Same boat...of the three laptops in my sig that are running Windows 7, I only received it on one.  All of them have SP1, but the two I didn't receive it on are newer installs.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey, guys I'm wondering what should I do?
> I went from w7 Ulti to w8 Pro + MC $15 Upgrade. Now I want to do w10, BUT I plan on doing a full system upgrade end of year so am I better off waiting till then or do my upgrade now OR am I screwed because of getting new MB?



This really depends on how it works with retail licenses.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Same boat...of the three laptops in my sig that are running Windows 7, I only received it on one.  All of them have SP1, but the two I didn't receive it on are newer installs.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool



I hope M$ will fix this soon, so that we can get this update as well.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey, guys I'm wondering what should I do?
> I went from w7 Ulti to w8 Pro + MC $15 Upgrade. Now I want to do w10, BUT I plan on doing a full system upgrade end of year so am I better off waiting till then or do my upgrade now OR am I screwed because of getting new MB?


As long as you have the new Motherboard installed inside the 12 month free upgrade period you will qualify and be able to upgrade.
If you change the Motherboard outside this period, then you will have to purchase Win 10, if you change the Motherboard after installing the free version of Win 10, then you will have to buy a new version.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2015)

Apparently once activated you can do a fresh clean install of Windows 10 with the free upgrade. No details specifically, as it was a Twitter message

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9334/...-can-clean-install-windows-10-after-upgrading

Looks like we _may_ be able to do a fresh OS install after all. Will probably just require you to make recovery media that is essentially a Windows 10 installation disk.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2015)

95Viper said:


> •If you have Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7 Professional, Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, or Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center and you install Windows 10, Windows Media Center will be removed.
> •Watching DVDs requires separate playback software
> •Windows 7 desktop gadgets will be removed as part of installing Windows 10.
> •If you have a USB floppy drive, you will need to download the latest driver from Windows Update or from the manufacturer's website.


Those points are bull.  What about TV tuners that run using Windows Media Center?  DVD playback should be standard in all operating systems and they elect to remove the feature altogether!?!  I can live with no gadgets but I'd rather not.   I keep a second clock on my secondary monitor so I can always see the time even when in a game.  And how could Microsoft not include a standard USB FDD driver?  I've used my NEC USB drive on a crazy assortment of computers and it _always_ works without drivers.  Something so simple that is obviously supported in Windows 8, why would they scrap it other than to be assholes?  I think Microsoft hit its head against a wall a few too many times because of the failure of Windows 8.

These are all reasons to give Windows 10 the finger.  I think Microsoft will migrate a lot of users to Windows 10 because of the free upgrade but I think a lot will also refuse to upgrade as well (or even downgrade).  The more I learn about what Windows 10 can't do, the less interested I get.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Those points are bull.  What about TV tuners that run using Windows Media Center?  DVD playback should be standard in all operating systems and they elect to remove the feature altogether!?!  I can live with no gadgets but I'd rather not.   I keep a second clock on my secondary monitor so I can always see the time even when in a game.  And how could Microsoft not include a standard USB FDD driver?  I've used my NEC USB drive on a crazy assortment of computers and it _always_ works without drivers.  Something so simple that is obvious supported in Windows 8, why would they scrap it other than to be assholes?  I think Microsoft hit its head against a wall a few too many times because of the failure of Windows 8.
> 
> These are all reasons to give Windows 10 the finger.  I think Microsoft will migrate a lot of users to Windows 10 because of this but I think a lot will also refuse to upgrade as well (or even downgrade).  The more I learn about what Windows 10 can't do, the less interested I get.


 
I have to agree about nearly all of this.   It presents me with a dilemna regarding my HTPC, which runs W7 and Media Center.  Sure Media Center is not a great thing, but it does have its uses.

I view my movie collection using a program called MyMovies (http://www.mymovies.dk/), which has a very large worldwide user base.  It consists of two programs, one for the MyMovies client (my HTPC), and the other for the MyMovies provider, which is on my server.  The server rips the DVD and saves it losslessly, maintains the client database and streams to the client.  The client program was designed to work within Media Center.

Sure there are many other programs that can do similarly, but this is the only program which streams and plays movies at true DVD or BluRay quality.  As you can imagine, many of the tens of thousands of members are upset.  So, the website owners are recommending, for now, for people running MyMovies to keep W7, since it is supported until 2019, or W8.1, which is supported until 2023.  this gives them time to design a program for W10 that will be a Media Center replacement and still allow DVD quality streaming.

Sure, there are many other programs to use on the client end which basically work with the server side of MyMovies, including Kodi (which does work with the Server side of things), but there are problems with the use of the movie database, and the streaming is not played at true DVD/BluRay quality.  Alot of members have tried, but website owners confirm they only designed it to work that way with Media Center.  A shortsighted failing perhaps on their part, yes, but that doesn't fix my situation.  So, I have a choice on the HTPC: stick with 7 like I have now, or quickly get 8.1 and buy the Media Center add-on to tide me over there until a replacement is designed by MyMovies.dk.  Either way, that's one unit I cannot upgrade to W10.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 3, 2015)

Windows 10 will probably offer Media Center as an add-on I am guessing, just like Windows 8.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2015)

Windows 10 means no more Media Center, even if you paid for it


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks.  That clears it up though is certainly disappointing.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 4, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I hope M$ will fix this soon, so that we can get this update as well.



P4, just wanted to drop back in to tell you post #11 in this thread solved my problems....

Click Here

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 4, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> As long as you have the new Motherboard installed inside the 12 month free upgrade period you will qualify and be able to upgrade.
> If you change the Motherboard outside this period, then you will have to purchase Win 10, if you change the Motherboard after installing the free version of Win 10, then you will have to buy a new version.



Ok so would this work then, at end of year order all parts for new pc, then put the new SSD in old computer switch W8.1 to it  then move it into the new system and install W10? 
or
just simply take my W8 disk put it on new system SSD update to 8.1 then upgrade to W10?

I maybe overthinking this.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2015)

For those that don't have the tray notification. 


If you don’t think any of these conditions apply to you, and you’re still not seeing the icon, you can also try running the solution below, which will verify your device meets all the prerequisites and then turn on the _Get Windows 10 _app:


Open *Notepad*
Copy the following text and paste it into Notepad:
REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\UpgradeExperienceIndicators" /v UpgEx | findstr UpgEx

if "%errorlevel%" == "0" GOTO RunGWX

reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Appraiser" /v UtcOnetimeSend /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"

:CompatCheckRunning

schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser"

schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready

if NOT "%errorlevel%" == "0" ping localhost >nul &goto :CompatCheckRunning

:RunGWX

schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig"



Click *File*, and then *Save As*
In the *File name* box, change the file name to *ReserveWin10.cmd*


Then click the dropdown next to *Save as type*, and select *All files (*.*)*


Select the folder you would like to save the file to.For this example, let’s choose to save the file to the *C:/Temp* folder.Then click *Save*.


Open an elevated command prompt.(From the Start screen or Start menu, type *Command Prompt* in the search box, and then in the list of results, right-click *Command Prompt*, and select*Run as administrator*.)


Finally, run the file from the location you saved to in Step 6.In this example, you would type the following in the Command Prompt window and hit Enter:

*C:/Temp/ReserveWin10.cmd*

The Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser can take 10 – 30 minutes to run, during which the script will continuously provide status reports that it is running.  Please be patient.

If the script is *failing* in an infinite loop, then you don’t have the necessary prerequisite Windows Updates.  Besides requiring Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1 Update, you must also have installed:

For Windows 7 SP1:

KB3035583

KB2952664

For Windows 8.1 Update:

KB3035583

KB2976978


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jun 4, 2015)

RCoon said:


> There was word that Windows 10 was going to cost ~$200 for Pro and Home will be ~$120. Seems marginally more expensive than both 7 and 8.1
> 
> Thank god I got 8.1 Pro for £15. I'll take the free upgrade.



I hope they don't add stupid ram limits like the did with Windows 7 x64 Home Basic, and Home Premium. 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit cant use more then 16GB of RAM.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2015)

Most motherboards can officially support 32 GB.  They better make all versions support at least that much.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> P4, just wanted to drop back in to tell you post #11 in this thread solved my problems....
> 
> Click Here
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot man, it worked! 
Downloaded and installed the update, and reserved the windows 10 upgrade! 

Edit: For anyone who still needs the KB3035583 update:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._d6308e28c41fcbd15695343d83709ed1c4bf5812.msu


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> just simply take my W8 disk put it on new system SSD update to 8.1 then upgrade to W10?


You just answered yourself


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 4, 2015)

Confirmed can do fresh install
http://www.eteknix.com/microsoft-confirm-ability-clean-install-windows-10/


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2015)

I want to use this, but also want clean installs only... i wonder if theres a method like 8.0 to 8.1 with a dummy key, then putting in the 8.0 key later.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 4, 2015)

Mussels said:


> I want to use this, but also want clean installs only... i wonder if theres a method like 8.0 to 8.1 with a dummy key, then putting in the 8.0 key later.


the answer was above?


Delta6326 said:


> Confirmed can do fresh install
> http://www.eteknix.com/microsoft-confirm-ability-clean-install-windows-10/


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> the answer was above?



i mean, how do i upgrade my 7/8 keys to work with a clean ISO install. installing one OS to upgrade over the top is not acceptable to me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 4, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i mean, how do i upgrade my 7/8 keys to work with a clean ISO install. installing one OS to upgrade over the top is not acceptable to me.


as far as i read the article talk about ... for fresh install ... (mostly using the original 7/8 key if i read correctly ...)

"Now Gabe Aul has confirmed that the upgrade will also work as an ISO to be able to perform a clean install. This will come as welcome news to a great proportion of the community who will want to wipe clean their storage drives to get the best possible performance"

ah ... will work as a ISO ...

well maybe just like how you do a MAC OSX 10.10 USB key using a previous revision and downloading the files before making a Key/DVD for fresh install?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 4, 2015)

i guess reinstalling windows 10 is always re installing within windows....

Takes alot of time if its like me that atleast every 6 months I reinstall my windows from ISO file and using my key. 

man. but you know there is always alot of ways.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2015)

Stupid Windows 10 popups every friggin day. I'll have to watch this crap till the end of July!?!?!?!? WIndows 10 is ready balbalbla. No it's not ready, you just announced it god damn it, stop bugging me.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Stupid Windows 10 popups every friggin day. I'll have to watch this crap till the end of July!?!?!?!? WIndows 10 is ready balbalbla. No it's not ready, you just announced it god damn it, stop bugging me.



If you are not interested in Windows 10, you can remove this program from your PC. Go to Windows Update->Installed update, remove KB3035583. Also, you need to hide the update again in windows updates to prevent it from auto installing again since this is marked “important”.

btw I don't get this popup, only when I click on the icon


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2015)

I am interested, but I'm not interested in a damn stupid popup saying "Windows 10 is ready" when it clearly isn't. I don't get it, I've filled in the form so I'll get notified about it when it'll be actually released. But I'm getting "notifications" already, every day...


----------



## Neptuno (Jun 4, 2015)

Windows 10 is a typo and that's why it's "free" right? Win8+2 instead of Win8.2


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 4, 2015)

Neptuno said:


> Windows 10 is a typo and that's why it's "free" right? Win8+2 instead of Win8.2



Considering it's more different from 8 than 8 is from 7 it's probably justified


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> If you are not interested in Windows 10, you can remove this program from your PC. Go to Windows Update->Installed update, remove KB3035583. Also, you need to hide the update again in windows updates to prevent it from auto installing again since this is marked “important”.
> 
> btw I don't get this popup, only when I click on the icon



I just get a icon, no pop ups from it at all.  but every time some one says it's popping up shit has me checking lmao.


Anyways for what ever reason it's popping up what ever it's popping up for you just hide it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 4, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I just get a icon, no pop ups from it at all.  but every time some one says it's popping up shit has me checking lmao.
> 
> 
> Anyways for what ever reason it's popping up what ever it's popping up for you just hide it.


same here once reserved : no pop up just the icon as a reminder.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 4, 2015)

An easy solution to get rid of this is to run Ccleaner, go to "Tools" -> "Startup" -> "Scheduled Tasks", check the "Advanced Mode" box, then disable all entries containing GWX. Don't "delete" them, as this will trigger another of those "updates"...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 4, 2015)

All my PC/laptops are ready for 10. I got the pop up for my x2 this morning


----------



## MarioOVER9000 (Jun 6, 2015)

The feature I anticipate most on windows 10 are the Workspaces. Aside from this to be honest there are no groundbreaking changes compared to windows 8.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 7, 2015)

If you don't want to see the Windows 10 upgrade nag, Tweaking.com has come up with a script to disable it. FYI - There's more to it than just uninstalling KB3035583 (there are two more KB's plus two items in Task Scheduler). MajorGeeks.com has posted the details plus a copy of the script that you can download here.


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2015)

MarioOVER9000 said:


> The feature I anticipate most on windows 10 are the Workspaces. Aside from this to be honest there are no groundbreaking changes compared to windows 8.



That's great, didn't even know about that.

How does it behave with multi-monitors? Do I still need Ultramon or Dual Monitor Tools?


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2015)

I have loads of genuine Windows 7 keys from my old TechNet subscription. These span the various different versions, too. As I have 10 keys for each product, that's a good 50+ keys I've got.

Unfortunately, I can't just plug these into a form on their website and reserve W10. I have to install W7 and then change the key each time and activate to reserve the copy of W10.

I also have to install the version of W7 for each key, too. While I can do all this, it's really laborious and time consuming, so if anyone knows of a quicker way of doing this let me know!


----------



## Easo (Jun 10, 2015)

qubit said:


> I have loads of genuine Windows 7 keys from my old TechNet subscription. These span the various different versions, too. As I have 10 keys for each product, that's a good 50+ keys I've got.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't just plug these into a form on their website and reserve W10. I have to install W7 and then change the key each time and activate to reserve the copy of W10.
> 
> I also have to install the version of W7 for each key, too. While I can do all this, it's really laborious and time consuming, so if anyone knows of a quicker way of doing this let me know!



Clone some virtual machines, then just change to correct keys and activate?


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2015)

Easo said:


> Clone some virtual machines, then just change to correct keys and activate?


Oh yes, I don't even have to do that though. I just click on change product key and I should be able to re-activate and register.

It will probably require 50 different email addresses too... doable with disposable addresses, but just time consuming and a pain. From the FAQ, it's linked to your PC, which is why they tie it like this. And following on from that, does it mean that one's retail W7/W8 key then becomes an OEM copy tied to that hardware only? I'd be surprised if Microsoft were that sneaky though, although they wouldn't be breaking any laws as they are giving us something free.


----------



## Easo (Jun 10, 2015)

qubit said:


> Oh yes, I don't even have to do that though. I just click on change product key and I should be able to re-activate and register.
> 
> It will probably require 50 different email addresses too... doable with disposable addresses, but just time consuming and a pain. From the FAQ, it's linked to your PC, which is why they tie it like this. And following on from that, does it mean that one's retail W7/W8 key then becomes an OEM copy tied to that hardware only? I'd be surprised if Microsoft were that sneaky though, although they wouldn't be breaking any laws as they are giving us something free.



I think it checks against motherboard.
All upgrades are OK, as long as the motherboard is the same (can be changed if repairs are needed, but to the same model).
Someone correct me please.


----------



## bhaalkc (Jun 10, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Was sitting here surfing TPU and I noticed something pop up by the time and date.
> Seems I am being prompted to take on Windows 10 through my Windows 7 OS.
> 
> 
> ...


Already showed up on my laptop...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 10, 2015)

qubit said:


> I have loads of genuine Windows 7 keys from my old TechNet subscription. These span the various different versions, too. As I have 10 keys for each product, that's a good 50+ keys I've got.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't just plug these into a form on their website and reserve W10. I have to install W7 and then change the key each time and activate to reserve the copy of W10.
> 
> I also have to install the version of W7 for each key, too. While I can do all this, it's really laborious and time consuming, so if anyone knows of a quicker way of doing this let me know!


You can pass me some free keys in which Ill use to upgrade to windows 10 next month.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 11, 2015)

All PC's with windows 7 or 8.1 installed that are elgible for the upgrade will get that little windows icon in the corner of the screen by the clock.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> All PC's with windows 7 or 8.1 installed that are elgible for the upgrade will get that little windows icon in the corner of the screen by the clock.


Did you just wake up after a month or two sleep?


----------



## Arjai (Jul 11, 2015)

I have Win 8.1 and 7 running on two machines, right now.

No little Windows icon, I am looking forward to it. Really?

How about this Windows, flood the market, TV, Radio, Internet Blogs and such but, Don't reach out across my Internet and ping me with some icon!! Creepy!!

I can, and always do, make up my own mind. So, yeah, don't spam everyone with this...I might just Linux the fuck out!!

I wish more people were Penguins, I think Microsoft would be a nicer word if there was more competition. As it is now, it's said out loud with distaste. No?


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 11, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Did you just wake up after a month or two sleep?


No I did not just wake up.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 11, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> No I did not just wake up.


You are posting something that EVERYONE in this thread is well aware of, if you bothered to read the whole thread then you wouldn't have had to waste your time posting old news.


----------



## erixx (Jul 11, 2015)

I am loving the latest builds. My laptop races during startup and web surfing with Edge.
Sometimes a DDE server error on closing...


----------



## silkstone (Jul 11, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I have Win 8.1 and 7 running on two machines, right now.
> 
> No little Windows icon, I am looking forward to it. Really?
> 
> ...



I agree. I used Ubuntu for a while at work which was good for basic things. But, having been brought up on the Microsoft ecosystem, the time investment needed for me to reach the same level of productivity/competence being Penguin as I am on Windows just wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 14, 2015)

Quickly on this note, Woot is running a sale, $100 for a Win7 Dual Core desktop. quick way to a Win10 key, if you want...


_At minimum, you should expect to receive the following:_


Intel Core 2 Duo Dual-Core Processor
2GB of DDR2 Memory
160GB of Hard Drive Space
DVD-ROM Drive capable of reading (but not writing) DVDs
Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit Operating System
A *new* generic Keyboard, Mouse, and Power Cord
These components will all belong to a _Business Class_desktop chassis from one of the following brands:


Dell
HP
Lenovo


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2015)

Heck, that's worth it just for the W7 licence alone. A PC like that is still perfectly good for internet and email. I'd upgrade it to 4GB RAM though, as 64-bit W7 really thrashes with 2GB.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 16, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> All PC's with windows 7 or 8.1 installed that are elgible for the upgrade will get that little windows icon in the corner of the screen by the clock.



They should, but at least two computers (local to me) have an up-to-date Windows 7 PC with a valid product key, product key sticker, etc. These computers still have not gotten the Windows 10 update icon.

I have also been reading that Windows 10 wont use product keys.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2015)

read this before you decide
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/0...it_or_not_unless_you_have_enterprise_edition/
Creepy  thoughts indeed


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> read this before you decide
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/0...it_or_not_unless_you_have_enterprise_edition/
> Creepy  thoughts indeed




i was just looking into how to disable that, since i've got shit internet - the updates starting made the net unusable here.

You can set the connection as metered to stop them downloading, but its definitely annoying to do so.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2015)

In My humble Opinion this is a backwards step for Micro(insert expletive of choice)
All this will again in my opinion raise the prospect of massive piracy of Micro(insert expletive of choice) Products  
When a Hacked Version come to the T****t world it will be siezed upon with glee
no one wants Micro(insert expletive of choice)/NSA /gchq /Adobe to have Control of our Hardware and Bandwidth.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> In My humble Opinion this is a backwards step for Micro(insert expletive of choice)
> All this will again in my opinion raise the prospect of massive piracy of Micro(insert expletive of choice) Products
> When a Hacked Version come to the T****t world it will be siezed upon with glee
> no one wants Micro(insert expletive of choice)/NSA /gchq /Adobe to have Control of our Hardware and Bandwidth.


I can only imagine how much longer it took you to type that instead of just saying Microsoft like youre some 12 year old with a grudge and think a business about making money is just in it for the money.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I can only imagine how much longer it took you to type that instead of just saying Microsoft like youre some 12 year old with a grudge and think a business about making money is just in it for the money.


about as long as it took you to think of a riposte and to type it as a reply


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> about as long as it took you to think of a riposte and to type it as a reply


So 10 minutes?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2015)

"You think that fast "
you surprise me


----------



## Jborg (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## RejZoR (Jul 17, 2015)

If anyone is using a motherboard with Analog Devices SoundMax (like my ASUS Rampage II Gene), you may want to check out this driver:
https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/adi-soundmax-blackhawk-audio-driver-6-10-2-6585/

It's the latest I could ever dig and it comes with SonicFocus audio enhancements which are pretty darn good. And best of all, I've just tested it on Windows 10 64bit and it's working perfectly.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 17, 2015)

Hm, any idea why it says I have DirectX 11.3 on the status page of the dxdiag? Shouldn't it be DirectX 12 ? On Display tab however says Feature level 12.1 (and all the older ones). Hm...


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 17, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Hm, any idea why it says I have DirectX 11.3 on the status page of the dxdiag? Shouldn't it be DirectX 12 ? On Display tab however says Feature level 12.1 (and all the older ones). Hm...


I don't know. For me it says 12 on the system tab, and on the display tab 11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1

EDIT
What driver are you using?
I'm using http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/86510


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 17, 2015)

Apparently it does have something to do with the driver. Or the driver model. With 15.3 beta WDDM 1.3 it says DX 11.2 on the system tab with my 280X. But with 15.7 WHQL WDDM 2.0 it says DX 12 on the system tab. With either driver the feature levels on the display tab are the same, 11.1, 11.0, 10.1, 10.0, 9.3, 9.2, 9.1


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 17, 2015)

I've already removed this crap called windows 10. For me at least Linux is easier to use the Windows 10.

Windows 7 FTW


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 18, 2015)

Ok, Windows 8.1 Intel SATA RST drivers can be installed on Windows 10 without any problems. eBoostr for hybrid HDD+SSD caching is also working just fine, Paint.NET works fine, MusicBee works fine, 7zip works fine. Looks like majority of stuff works the same as on Windows 8.1 even though no one mentiones any compatibility with it.

Only thing that I've noticed is the "Edit" context menu option for images. Before I could have Windows Image Gallery for image viewing and Paint.NET for editing. Now it's always locked t MS Paint which is a bti stupid so I have to strictly use "Open with" menu. A bit annoying but oh well...

Need to try MSI Afterburner if it works fine...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Ok, Windows 8.1 Intel SATA RST drivers can be installed on Windows 10 without any problems. eBoostr for hybrid HDD+SSD caching is also working just fine, Paint.NET works fine, MusicBee works fine, 7zip works fine. Looks like majority of stuff works the same as on Windows 8.1 even though no one mentiones any compatibility with it.
> 
> Only thing that I've noticed is the "Edit" context menu option for images. Before I could have Windows Image Gallery for image viewing and Paint.NET for editing. Now it's always locked t MS Paint which is a bti stupid so I have to strictly use "Open with" menu. A bit annoying but oh well...
> 
> Need to try MSI Afterburner if it works fine...



afterburner forgot a bunch of settings when upgrading for me, but otherwise works exactly the same as 8.1


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 18, 2015)

My big complaint is only one of my games works on win 10.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

ChevyOwner said:


> My big complaint is only one of my games works on win 10.



what games don't work? i havent ran into a single game that worked on windows 8.1 that won't run in windows 10


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 18, 2015)

GTAV, World of Tanks, Planetside2, and I don't remember the other ones I tried. Skyrim worked, but ran horribly with less then half the performance from win7.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 18, 2015)

I have two Win 7 devices, two Win 8 devices going at the moment and none of them get the Windows 10 update notification. I even tried the registry hacks to force it and that's no joy either.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone has any idea why the hell is opening Image galery when viewing individual images from disk? Most of the time it's just opening that image, but here and there out of the blue it opens a full photos app with all the images from Pictures folder and that's super annoying.

Also, how the hell can I turn off Lockscreen!? I've disabled allt he settings, disabled ask for password and allt hat crap and when monitor goes off, after you move the mouse, Lockscreen is always there and I have to click my account icon.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 18, 2015)

newconroer said:


> I have two Win 7 devices, two Win 8 devices going at the moment and none of them get the Windows 10 update notification. I even tried the registry hacks to force it and that's no joy either.


Did you install the optional updated that are also needed?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm about ready to give up on 10.  It's not that I don't like it...  I do!  But microsoft is actively working to break workarounds to "fix" (as in neuter) auto driver updates.  They've even gone so far as to deliberately break group policy keys that should manage this...  If I don't find a legitimate fix soon, I'm out.

Microsoft seriously has their head up their ass if they think this is going to be accepted...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 19, 2015)

I ran 10 on one of my mains a while back,and even if I ignored the issues with gpu drivers for my 6950,and  the forced updates, I still see no reason to leave 7....but I'm not the kind of person who has the time to babysit my pc.

Microsoft...call me when it does what I want it to,maybe then I'll reinstall it.

Until then,let the "gotta have its cut its new" run it.....save your Direct X 12 comments.please

God I hate auto correct....another instance of someone else thinking they know what I wanted ffs.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I may have developed a custom registry hack.  It's kludgy, and technically just breaks windows update's drivers portion alltogether (other parts work fine) but it does what I need.  Anyone want info on it?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I think I may have developed a custom registry hack.  It's kludgy, and technically just breaks windows update's drivers portion alltogether (other parts work fine) but it does what I need.  Anyone want info on it?



theres a windows 10 tweak thread started by w1zzard, i suggest keeping all the tweaks in there.


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 19, 2015)

Running DDU breaks Windows Update services and selecting the option in DDU to turn back on the updates does not work.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't get it what's up with EVERY single new version of WIndows that comes out it has to make soft lockups on my system. When I installed Win7, it was locking up in a way that mouse works, but everything else just gets stuck with no disk activity. Music will play normal, you ca even play and pause it using multimedia keys on keybvoard, bu NOTHING else will respond. And when Win 8 was out, the exact same thing. And guess what, Win10 is doing the same shit again. Just out of the blue, everything will just stop responding and I have to reset the system, because it just stalls itself.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I don't get it what's up with EVERY single new version of WIndows that comes out it has to make soft lockups on my system. When I installed Win7, it was locking up in a way that mouse works, but everything else just gets stuck with no disk activity. Music will play normal, you ca even play and pause it using multimedia keys on keybvoard, bu NOTHING else will respond. And when Win 8 was out, the exact same thing. And guess what, Win10 is doing the same shit again. Just out of the blue, everything will just stop responding and I have to reset the system, because it just stalls itself.



the one and only time i've had those symptoms was when i had a failing SSD.

If you've got those symptoms for <15 seconds at a time, turn off the idle timer for your hard drives in windows power settings.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> theres a windows 10 tweak thread started by w1zzard, i suggest keeping all the tweaks in there.



Thanks, there's a lot of Windows 10 threads around, I got lost, lol...



dorsetknob said:


> When a Hacked Version come to the T****t world it will be siezed upon with glee
> no one wants Micro(insert expletive of choice)/NSA /gchq /Adobe to have Control of our Hardware and Bandwidth.




Then why download the hacked version at all, I mean no one wants it right?  You kind of contradict yourself there.



Mussels said:


> the one and only time i've had those symptoms was when i had a failing SSD.
> 
> If you've got those symptoms for <15 seconds at a time, turn off the idle timer for your hard drives in windows power settings.



Sounds like a misaligned partition to me.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> the one and only time i've had those symptoms was when i had a failing SSD.
> 
> If you've got those symptoms for <15 seconds at a time, turn off the idle timer for your hard drives in windows power settings.



I don't think that's the case. I'm running CrystalDIskInfo at all times, monitoring HDD's and everything is OK. SSD is only used for hybrid caching so it shouldn't really affect anything.

Installation of Win10 did however entirely fuck up my other existing partition letters and later entirely fucked up my ability to restore PING disk image that I've made before so I have to now entirely reinstall the Win8.1 system by hand...


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 19, 2015)

win 10 won't install ANY amped wireless drivers in RTM. and it has issues with ANY that use REALTEK chips -_- of course amped doesn't wanna help since it's "not thier problem" even tho I've indicated they may wnana have support before it's realeased to thier benefit and customer's bf. -_-


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> win 10 won't install ANY amped wireless drivers in RTM. and it has issues with ANY that use REALTEK chips -_- of course amped doesn't wanna help since it's "not thier problem" even tho I've indicated they may wnana have support before it's realeased to thier benefit and customer's bf. -_-



i'll have to double check, but pretty sure my realtek wifi stuff works fine. these issues may be specific to amped.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 19, 2015)

prolly... I haven't had any response since then... I'll reintall 10 for the 4th time to make sure but my aca1 only stays connected for 10 mins on 10 RTM but was fine 2 builds ago. -_-


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> win 10 won't install ANY amped wireless drivers in RTM. and it has issues with ANY that use REALTEK chips -_- of course amped doesn't wanna help since it's "not thier problem" even tho I've indicated they may wnana have support before it's realeased to thier benefit and customer's bf. -_-



Probably unsigned drivers?

Testing a workaround for that now.  Watch the "tricks" thread tonight.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 19, 2015)

k


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't get it why all of a sudden, both Win8.1 and Win10 are wrecking my partition letters. SSD despite being hooked on second SATA port is pushed in front of HDD which is on First SATA and even set as boot device in BIOS. And the order is all fucked up. Wtf, I never had these prolems before.

This nonsense also broke PING backup because of its stupid partition shuffling. Da hell?!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

New post in tweaks that has a ton of useful stuff for all complaining here regarding the Windows 10 "babysitting" updates and forced driver updates.

Just a shout out.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I don't get it why all of a sudden, both Win8.1 and Win10 are wrecking my partition letters. SSD despite being hooked on second SATA port is pushed in front of HDD which is on First SATA and even set as boot device in BIOS. And the order is all fucked up. Wtf, I never had these prolems before.
> 
> This nonsense also broke PING backup because of its stupid partition shuffling. Da hell?!



i'm not having that issue in 8.1 or win10. i'd have to say BIOS/hardware issue on your side causing it. something unique to your machine.


----------



## erixx (Jul 19, 2015)

Today I installed w10 on my desktop after installing and KEEPING my software on my laptop and being happy.
but DISASTER: since last friday (17 july) no more ISO and no more KEYS are published.  AND, apart from not being able to activate, I also LOST my applications on my desktop.
Restorig to 8 now...
EDIT WOW best ever restoring expercience: Despite the warning "his might take several hours", it just rebooted in minutes into Win8.1 with all my software present )))))


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i'm not having that issue in 8.1 or win10. i'd have to say BIOS/hardware issue on your side causing it. something unique to your machine.



It's the same motherboard and BIOS I've used for years since there aren't any new updates for it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It's the same motherboard and BIOS I've used for years since there aren't any new updates for it.



probably software doing it then. somethings gotta be trying to assign those driver letters and screwing it up - i've got so many external drives here its  easier to start from Z and work backwards, and i've never encountered that problem.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

It's likely an auto driver update installing to one of your controllers and renumbering them from the generic driver...  Windows update is so clever. /s


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> It's likely an auto driver update installing to one of your controllers and renumbering them from the generic driver...  Windows update is so clever. /s



possible in W10, but not likely in 8.1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2015)

I just upgraded my windows 8.1 machine with my co workers windows 10 10240 RTM ISO and it activated automatically with my 8.1 key. I will post this ISO up monday when I get to work


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just upgraded my windows 8.1 machine with my co workers windows 10 10240 RTM ISO and it activated automatically with my 8.1 key. I will post this ISO up monday when I get to work



i tested on two machines here and at this stage my insider edition clean installed and my 8.1 upgraded show the same result, that they are 'permanently activated'

not sure how to tell if you've been given a legit key/account yet.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> probably software doing it then. somethings gotta be trying to assign those driver letters and screwing it up - i've got so many external drives here its  easier to start from Z and work backwards, and i've never encountered that problem.



The thing is, this letter reasigning totally fucks up disk backup images (they refuse to restore). I've switched to EASEUS Todo Backup app again, hopefully this will work when I'll need it...


----------



## GLD (Jul 19, 2015)

I installed Win 10 64bit RTM on it's own hdd on my main rig. It changed my bios boot settings all by itself...WTF! It changed from boot off optical drive first to some uefi boot bios settings. I found this out as I couldn't get Win 10 to activate and so I did a 2nd fresh install. The comp kept going to desktop and bypassing the "press any key to boot off disk" prompt. What a pita! I cant get it activated so i'll wait until the 29th for my free upgrade version.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i tested on two machines here and at this stage my insider edition clean installed and my 8.1 upgraded show the same result, that they are 'permanently activated'
> 
> not sure how to tell if you've been given a legit key/account yet.



Read this. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/..._10240_did_you_get_assigned_a_licenseproduct/


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 19, 2015)

GLD said:


> I installed Win 10 64bit RTM on it's own hdd on my main rig. It changed my bios boot settings all by itself...WTF! It changed from boot off optical drive first to some uefi boot bios settings. I found this out as I couldn't get Win 10 to activate and so I did a 2nd fresh install. The comp kept going to desktop and bypassing the "press any key to boot off disk" prompt. What a pita! I cant get it activated so i'll wait until the 29th for my free upgrade version.


Are you sure it didn't self activate using the existing key?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 19, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just upgraded my windows 8.1 machine with my co workers windows 10 10240 RTM ISO and it activated automatically with my 8.1 key. I will post this ISO up monday when I get to work


Link for ISO has been posted here already: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...uild-10240-now-available-for-insiders.214345/


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm not sure I trust that ISO.  It's hash doesn't match what I got when I made my own from the ESD.

I'd advise everyone get the ESD if possible, and make their own ISO using a converter.  Google how.  It's safer.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm going to wait until it is officially available after the 29th, just to be sure.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I'm going to wait until it is officially available after the 29th, just to be sure.



That's certainly the safest...  but where's the fun in being safe?


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 19, 2015)

I noticed some hardware providers like creative wont have drivers for windows 10 until the end of the year.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 19, 2015)

to disable windows update on windows 10
net stop wuauserv
net stop CryptSvc
net stop BITS

to enable windows update
net Start BITS
net start CryptSvc
net start wuauserv
throw all that in a a pair of batch files and use task scheduler to have it run like once a week at 3AM or something and you are good to go ...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> to disable windows update on windows 10
> net stop wuauserv
> net stop CryptSvc
> net stop BITS
> ...



Easier to just disable it with group policy.  Besides, it will auto relaunch the services using your method.

And this still gives us no ability to filter ever by driver category, like not wanting latest driver updates for our cards, etc.


----------



## GLD (Jul 29, 2015)

Win 10 is live for dl now! Run a check for Windows updates and make your call.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 29, 2015)

Just started a thread about a certain issue which may be of interest to any Pentium G3258 owners looking to currently install Windows 10

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ill-not-install-boot-when-overclocked.214699/


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello boys and girls. Windows 10 update hit my small desktop just an hour ago. The thing I love about Win 10 is that Edge takes up next to no RAM compared to chrome, meaning that I can play Far Cry 4 with some tabs open without FC4 crashing due to no mem.






Otherwise, not a lot has changed. Win 8.1 was fast to begin with, so no change there. However, everything just feels more polished, in the same way as when iOS 6 went to 7.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

A small update.

I've been playing FC4 for the past hour and I've been seeing noticeable differences (for the better). My SSD 530 houses Windows and used to be home to FC4. I moved FC4 to my 850 EVO before installing Windows 10, and played for 10 minutes. I noticed no increase in FPS, but much better consistency and less choppiness.

Then I installed the update. First thing I noticed was that my R7 265 showed up as an HD 7850 (HD 7800 Series vs. R7 200 series from before). I fired up FC4. After an hour of gameplay, I've come to the following conclusions. No controlled test, no concrete results, just me getting a feel for the game. I am very placebo-resistant, but not immune.

1) Windows 10 has boosted my framerates. I now play at a mix of high/medium settings with around 45 FPS, while before I hung around 40-42.
2) The 850 EVO has provided me with considerably better frame consistency in game. This is most noticeable during driving, where the choppiness used to get out of hand while the FPS counter logged no changes. Now, everything is smoother than ever (or at least as smooth as 45FPS allows). And whoever said 30FPS is playable is obviously not playing the game they're talking about. Maybe it's playable for SC2, but not for FC4.

My guess is that CPU usage is optimized in Win 10, since the choppiness should be attributed to my CPU, not my GPU. I've been using the new Windows 10-ready 15.7 Catalyst drivers before and after the update; funny thing is, before the update, 15.7 actually caused my FC4 framerates to take a hit compared to Omega. It looks like the new Catalyst package really needs Win 10 to shine.

Upgrade, my brethren, and game on!


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 29, 2015)

WDDM 2.0 helps with frame rates. Yes the 15.7 1046 drivers are crap, they cause massive stuttering. The 1046.2 which comes in the update are OK.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2015)

For those wondering; If you're intending on doing a clean install from a Windows 10 ISO with the free upgrade offer, *you must use the upgrade function first*. You cannot immediately do a clean install of Windows 10, as your PC won't have been activated with it prior to this. First, you must allow the GWX to run the upgrade for you through Windows Update. Once Windows 10 has been installed over the top of your previous licensed version of Windows and has successfully activated online, THEN you can do a total clean install via the Reset PC option or via recovery media.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 29, 2015)

i may leave it for several months before think about switch into win 10

from first impression it looks good


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 29, 2015)

Can someone look up WiFi Sense and tell me why it makes sense?


here, let me help.....


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Can someone look up WiFi Sense and tell me why it makes sense?
> 
> 
> here, let me help.....View attachment 66917



RPS did an article on it. Basically turn it off, and make any visitor to your house/network turn it off before they are allowed on your wireless.

If you don't want your wireless shared, add _optout to the end of your SSID.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> A small update.
> 
> I've been playing FC4 for the past hour and I've been seeing noticeable differences (for the better). My SSD 530 houses Windows and used to be home to FC4. I moved FC4 to my 850 EVO before installing Windows 10, and played for 10 minutes. I noticed no increase in FPS, but much better consistency and less choppiness.
> 
> ...



3 fps is not worth the loss of control over my PC that windows 10 brings. I wont touch Windows 10 again until at a minimum driver control, and control for when updates are downloaded/installed is returned.

EDIT
For me if will have to be closer to 30+ fps to make me reconsider it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> A small update.
> 
> I've been playing FC4 for the past hour and I've been seeing noticeable differences (for the better). My SSD 530 houses Windows and used to be home to FC4. I moved FC4 to my 850 EVO before installing Windows 10, and played for 10 minutes. I noticed no increase in FPS, but much better consistency and less choppiness.
> 
> ...




i too have noticed smoother FPS, and i too believe its CPU related. something simply works better even in dX9 games.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

ChevyOwner said:


> 3 fps is not worth the loss of control over my PC that windows 10 brings. I wont touch Windows 10 again until at a minimum driver control, and control for when updates are downloaded/installed is returned.
> 
> EDIT
> For me if will have to be closer to 30+ fps to make me reconsider it.



Then I guess you'll be waiting a long time, then. There's only so much that can be done for a DX11 game without redoing it / integrating features from DX12.

For example, look at BF3. For almost 4 years, there have been constant Nvidia driver updates. Graphics cards that have been around since then have not received a 30+ FPS boost in 4 years. 

ymmv with the Windows 10 boost part


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2015)

my daughter was PISSED , i installed WIN10 this morning, and Sims 3 Pets wont run...Revert. ffs.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2015)

Guess we play the waiting game...


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Then I guess you'll be waiting a long time, then. There's only so much that can be done for a DX11 game without redoing it / integrating features from DX12.
> 
> For example, look at BF3. For almost 4 years, there have been constant Nvidia driver updates. Graphics cards that have been around since then have not received a 30+ FPS boost in 4 years.
> 
> ymmv with the Windows 10 boost part



You seem to think I care. Most games are still DX9. I wont buy anything from EA Games. Windows 10 lowers performance on my PC by at least half anyway. It maybe worth reconsidering Windows 10 is 3-4+ years when we have a few DX12 games, and it just might be mandatory in about 12 years if XP is anything to go by.

PS
I would rather use the old Pentium 2 here with Linux then this thing called Windows 10.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Guess we play the waiting game...



What happened?


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> What happened?


Look at the screenshot "Windows can't activate. Try again later."


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> What happened?



Activation servers are now about as useful as a bag of potatoes. Plenty of people moaning about it on Reddit and TenForums. Just gotta sit and wait I guess.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2015)

*[Update]
*
If your Windows 10 Pro activation has not succeeded after an upgrade, hammer the activate button. It can get repetitive, but it does eventually work. Microsoft's activation servers are getting battered. After ~4 hours it finally activated, but at this stage I CBA to do a clean install. Will wait until the weekend after review work is finished.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2015)

ChevyOwner said:


> You seem to think I care. Most games are still DX9. I wont buy anything from EA Games. Windows 10 lowers performance on my PC by at least half anyway. It maybe worth reconsidering Windows 10 is 3-4+ years when we have a few DX12 games, and it just might be mandatory in about 12 years if XP is anything to go by.
> 
> PS
> I would rather use the old Pentium 2 here with Linux then this thing called Windows 10.



even DX9 games are running better for me in win10 thanks to the new WDDM 2.0 driver model. starcraft II and rimworld both give me better minimum FPS, seems like some CPU overheads have been removed.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

What are people going to do when your hardware is not supported because Mincrosoft does not want it to be?



Mussels said:


> even DX9 games are running better for me in win10 thanks to the new WDDM 2.0 driver model. starcraft II and rimworld both give me better minimum FPS, seems like some CPU overheads have been removed.


Good you for, as I keep saying they run far worse for me. Just because things run worse for me does not mean they will for you, but just becasue they run better for you does not mean the will for me.

I did not connect it at first, but here is another reason for me to avoid Windows 10. My Hardware is not supported because Microsoft has no chip set drivers for it, and with Windows 10 you have to get drivers from Windows update but Windows update does not have any drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2015)

ChevyOwner said:


> What are people going to do when your hardware is not supported because Mincrosoft does not want it to be?
> 
> 
> Good you for, as I keep saying they run far worse for me. Just because things run worse for me does not mean they will for you, but just becasue they run better for you does not mean the will for me.
> ...



your specs say SLI, multi GPU is not working well in win 10 on current drivers for AMD or nvidia


----------



## silkstone (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm getting between 8-20% boost on my multi-gpu setup in Win 10. Only tested 3DMark and Heaven so far, but i think they are fairly representative of most games.


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 30, 2015)

I played BF4 last night with the 15.7.1 drivers, smooth game play& crossfire is working. 

Synthetic benchmarks vs actually testing a game is incomparable.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's a good step by step guide on doing a fresh install.

http://m.hexus.net/tech/features/software/85085-how-clean-install-windows-10-usb-drive/


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Mussels said:


> your specs say SLI, multi GPU is not working well in win 10 on current drivers for AMD or nvidia


Fine call me a liar for posting what MY computer does. I can see it is not worth sharing information here anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2015)

ChevyOwner said:


> Fine call me a liar for posting what MY computer does. I can see it is not worth sharing information here anymore.



Not what i meant at all.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been reading that in order to have win 10 activated for free via an upgrade, you have to actually upgrade and not do a clean install. Anyone know if its possible to do a clean install? Maybe like after having done an upgrade, copy key and then clean install?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2015)

"You have reached your device limit for installing apps and games..."


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2015)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've been reading that in order to have win 10 activated for free via an upgrade, you have to actually upgrade and not do a clean install. Anyone know if its possible to do a clean install? Maybe like after having done an upgrade, copy key and then clean install?



no one knows yet. there are theories that you can clean install (if you recover the key you get a shared generic key the same as all people who upgraded) and login to your microsoft account to restore it, but no ones sure yet.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2015)

Mussels said:


> no one knows yet. there are theories that you can clean install (if you recover the key you get a shared generic key the same as all people who upgraded) and login to your microsoft account to restore it, but no ones sure yet.



I'm not sure if it's a shared generic key. SLMGR tells me the win 10 key from the upgrade is retail, like my previous key. I really hope it doesn't lock the OS to the hardware.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jul 31, 2015)

I haven't been hearing favorable things.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2015)

silkstone said:


> I'm not sure if it's a shared generic key. SLMGR tells me the win 10 key from the upgrade is retail, like my previous key. I really hope it doesn't lock the OS to the hardware.




at the time i checked, no one was sure. people stated that their keys showed as retail, but they were the same keys as each other (again, at the time - things may change now its retail)


slmgr/dlvt shows me the following:








a lot of others said they had the 3V66T key


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

silkstone said:


> I'm not sure if it's a shared generic key. SLMGR tells me the win 10 key from the upgrade is retail, like my previous key. I really hope it doesn't lock the OS to the hardware.


It does.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/..._10240_did_you_get_assigned_a_licenseproduct/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> It does.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/..._10240_did_you_get_assigned_a_licenseproduct/



thats the thread i found and was talking about.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, it seems everyone is getting generic keys. That sucks as I was planning an upgrade this year.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2015)

silkstone said:


> Yeah, it seems everyone is getting generic keys. That sucks as I was planning an upgrade this year.



you have a year to use the free upgrade. i've not seen anything yet about the keys being deactivated, there is a chance you can reinstall your old OS on the new hardware and updgrade again within the 12 months.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

Mussels said:


> you have a year to use the free upgrade. i've not seen anything yet about the keys being deactivated, there is a chance you can reinstall your old OS on the new hardware and updgrade again within the 12 months.



You can...  at least for now.  Just reinstalled from an ASUS X99-A to a ASUS Sabertooth X99 (because I'm a sucker for new things).  No issues.  It let me do the whole process again from the same Windows 8 activation (which was not disabled by the way).


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 31, 2015)

The official build from Microsoft work significantly better. Probably because of better drivers. Even Sound Blaster Z seems to work absolutely perfectly with "old" Win8.1 drivers.

Only thing that totally crapped itself after the upgrade was Sandisk ExpressCache software that I have for my Sandisk ReadyCache drive. It has gone so bad in the Windows updating proces I now can't remove (because some files are missing for stupid InstallShield) it or re-install it (because it stilld etects itself but fails to uninstall because of the missing files). Now I'm forced to use eBooster which work but doesn't affect system boot all that much, just apps when already in Windows...


----------



## Easo (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a feeling that Witcher 3 is a biiiiit smoother.
There are some bugs in the OS, though (I seem to be able to hang up Windows update page, so that it showing white space instead of buttons which should be there), but there should be big bugfix patch this week.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

ChevyOwner said:


> What are people going to do when your hardware is not supported because Mincrosoft does not want it to be?



Load unsigned drivers?


----------



## qubit (Aug 5, 2015)

Restore your privacy on Windows 10:

https://fix10.isleaked.com


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Have an Xbone at home?
W10 core will be installed this year, November being touted as most likely.
http://www.zdnet.com/article/micros...=nl.e551&s_cid=e551&ttag=e551&ftag=TRE7ed2633


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 8, 2015)

*Creative has released Windows 10 Sound Blaster Z drivers for Windows 10!*

LINK


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 8, 2015)

qubit said:


> Restore your privacy on Windows 10:
> 
> https://fix10.isleaked.com


Next thing to know is: "Does turning them off actually work?".

If you think yes, then please provide proofs. Otherwise, ignore this post.


----------



## qubit (Aug 8, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Next thing to know is: "Does turning them off actually work?".
> 
> If you think yes, then please provide proofs. Otherwise, ignore this post.


If you're not interested then don't use it. I think it's a bit much telling people to ignore my post.

Note I don't need to prove its effectiveness either. I came across it in some article and shared it, that's all.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 9, 2015)

qubit said:


> I think it's a bit much telling people to ignore my post.


Well, I did not say people to ignore your post. What I meant was exactly the opposite, I was telling you to ignore my post (post #276).

Sorry!


----------



## qubit (Aug 9, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Well, I did not say people to ignore your post. What I meant was exactly the opposite, I was telling you to ignore my post (post #276).
> 
> Sorry!


Oh sorry too in confuddlement! No problem.


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I just saw a commercial for Win 10 that said " Windows 10 A More Human Way To Do" can someone tell me wtf that means?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 9, 2015)

64K said:


> I think I just saw a commercial for Win 10 that said " Windows 10 A More Human Way To Do" can someone tell me wtf that means?



It probably means something along the lines of "love being what makes a Subaru a Subaru"

ie:  nothing.  It just makes us feel good.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds to me they are trying to say it's more natural way to do, meaning it should be nice and easy and simple to use.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 9, 2015)

64K said:


> I think I just saw a commercial for Win 10 that said " Windows 10 A More Human Way To Do" can someone tell me wtf that means?


It means the machines are morphing to become more human.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 9, 2015)

I've updated my ACER Iconia W4 tablet to Win10 yesterday and they've totally f**ked up the Tablet mode.

In Win 8.1 it was sort of hybrid between tablet and desktop. If you pressed Start you could open up tiles or see the desktop. Here, you can either have one or another. Not both at the same time like in Win8.1. Which is stupid as hell.

In desktop mode it behaves like desktop, you need to tap X to close windows which is annoying for touch and in Tablet mode, you're forced to view start and NO desktop. You simply CAN'T see it. But you can close or switch apps with swiping across edges. Then you have to constantly switch manually between modes in order to use one or another and that's just retarded to the max.

People complained over Windows 8.1, but I think full Windows tablet experience was better with Win8.1 than it is with Win10 now. Stop fiddling and changing things that worked brilliantly Microsoft. Damn...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 9, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Have an Xbone at home?
> W10 core will be installed this year, November being touted as most likely.
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/micros...=nl.e551&s_cid=e551&ttag=e551&ftag=TRE7ed2633



Preview members will get it in September to test


----------



## HammerON (Aug 9, 2015)

Upgraded to Windows 10 from 8.1 on my Dell Venue tablet the other day and have been playing around with it. Today I was going to watch a video off of Amazon and got a message that I could not play it in HD.





I was able to watch Amazon HD videos before the upgrade...
Any advice?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2015)

try a different browser ?.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 9, 2015)

GLD said:


> I installed Win 10 64bit RTM on it's own hdd on my main rig. It changed my bios boot settings all by itself...WTF! It changed from boot off optical drive first to some uefi boot bios settings. I found this out as I couldn't get Win 10 to activate and so I did a 2nd fresh install. The comp kept going to desktop and bypassing the "press any key to boot off disk" prompt. What a pita! I cant get it activated so i'll wait until the 29th for my free upgrade version.



Something similar happened to me. A fresh Win 10 64bit install on a newly added SATA disk.
I was running some tests, entered BIOS and manually selected my Windows 7 disk (instead of letting it boot normally to this same disk).
Instead of booting 7, it booted 10.
So, I pick a disk that has Windows 7 on it, and it boots the disk that has Windows 10 on it  - despite 10 being on a completely different hard drive.

Genius!




HammerON said:


> Upgraded to Windows 10 from 8.1 on my Dell Venue tablet the other day and have been playing around with it. Today I was going to watch a video off of Amazon and got a message that I could not play it in HD.
> View attachment 67238
> 
> I was able to watch Amazon HD videos before the upgrade...
> Any advice?



Go back to 8.1


----------



## HammerON (Aug 9, 2015)

newconroer said:


> Something similar happened to me. A fresh Win 10 64bit install on a newly added SATA disk.
> I was running some tests, entered BIOS and manually selected my Windows 7 disk (instead of letting it boot normally to this same disk).
> Instead of booting 7, it booted 10.
> So, I pick a disk that has Windows 7 on it, and it boots the disk that has Windows 10 on it  - despite 10 being on a completely different hard drive.
> ...



Not that big of issue and I am having fun playing around with a new OS.  Found I still had IE 11 installed under Windows Accessories and it plays just fine...



AsRock said:


> try a different browser ?.


Downloaded and tried Chrome. Did not work either.  I am thinking it may be a connection issue with Edge (and Chrome).

Chrome:




Edge:




IE 11





I have a pretty good connection from my WiFi:


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 13, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Next thing to know is: "Does turning them off actually work?".


We are still not sure. LOL!


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 18, 2015)

Yay for Microsoft!!

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/08/17/windows-10-safedisc-securom-drm/#more-308329

_“Everything that ran in Windows 7 should also run in Windows 10. There are just two silly exceptions: antivirus software and stuff that’s deeply embedded into the system needs updating – but the developers are on it already – and then there are old games on CD-Rom that have DRM. This DRM stuff is also deeply embedded in your system, and that’s where Windows 10 says “sorry, we cannot allow that, because that would be a possible loophole for computer viruses.” That’s why there are a couple of games from 2003-2008 with Securom, etc. that simply don’t run without a no-CD patch or some such. We can just not support that if it’s a possible danger for our users. There are a couple of patches from developers already, and there is stuff like GOG where you’ll find versions of those games that work.”
_
Isn't it nice of Microsoft to ensure that the software we use doesn't have any security holes, or backdoors that might be abused???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2015)

I look at that from the opposite perspective: games released 2003-2008 should no longer have DRM so this forces publishers to go back and update their software removing the DRM (or adding new) which should theoretically make the software forward compatible.  If publishers play ball (and I suspect a lot will through GOG and Steam), consumers win.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

So, let's get this straight: The people have been double "stuffed"? Firstly, because alot of those older games have horrible system stuffing Securom, including some of Microsoft's own games. And secondly, that very same DRM is now deemed a security risk!  

"So stuff you customers, if you accept our W10 upgrade offer (which we will hard pressure you with popups daily reminding you to upgrade and telling you you're running out of time), kiss your old games goodbye...hope you enjoyed them while you could."

Pretty much sums it up?

EDIT: @FordGT90Concept the developer/publisher updating is nice in theory, but some fair number will never be updated due to non-existent studios or publishers like EA that can't be bothered with a game after a year.  

There are also several games actually on Steam that still have Securom that has never been removed (so much for Steam's assertion that their service is the only DRM).
http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/The_Big_List_of_3rd_Party_DRM_on_Steam


----------



## birdie (Aug 18, 2015)

Just no.

In fact there'll never be time for it, it's again a release with an even number ;-)

Jokes asides, Windows 10 is beyond horrible. You are not using Windows 10, it's Windows 10 using you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> EDIT: @FordGT90Concept the developer/publisher updating is nice in theory, but some fair number will never be updated due to non-existent studios or publishers like EA that can't be bothered with a game after a year.
> 
> There are also several games actually on Steam that still have Securom that has never been removed (so much for Steam's assertion that their service is the only DRM).


KOTOR2 recently got updated out of the blue.  Publishers are seeing huge potential in porting/updating old titles to new, digital mediums.  The costs are minimal and the profit margins are huge.  Just look at GOG's library as is.  Theme Hospital, Syndicate, SimCity 2000, and so on.  Even Ubisoft brought Beyond Good & Evil that refused to work on XP x64 to GOG where that is no longer an issue.  We even have two modern examples in Dirt 3 and Company of Heroes where studios updated their games because an underlying service was terminated.

Capitalism is a beautiful thing: if there's enough demand for an old title to be updated to work on a modern platform, it will be done.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> KOTOR2 recently got updated out of the blue.  Publishers are seeing huge potential in porting/updating old titles to new, digital mediums.  The costs are minimal and the profit margins are huge.  Just look at GOG's library as is.  Theme Hospital, Syndicate, SimCity 2000, and so on.  Even Ubisoft brought Beyond Good & Evil that refused to work on XP x64 to GOG where that is no longer an issue.  We even have two modern examples in Dirt 3 and Company of Heroes where studios updated their games because an underlying service was terminated.
> 
> Capitalism is a beautiful thing: if there's enough demand for an old title to be updated to work on a modern platform, it will be done.


See my edited link above. Your titles are a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Yay for Microsoft!!
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/08/17/windows-10-safedisc-securom-drm/#more-308329
> 
> ...



Mhm. Just like they ensured this through patch tuesday  Never mind leaks for a couple of weeks, just you wait and we'll fix it! Eventually.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> See my edited link above. Your titles are a drop in the bucket.


If the game doesn't work on Windows 10, they'll put a notice on the store page.  Publishers know how to get that warning removed.  So far I haven't encountered any games that had problems on Windows 10.  Granted, I haven't tried that many.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 18, 2015)

If you're using Windows tablet (full one, not RT), DON'T update. Windows 10 touch design is an absolute disaster. It keeps on switching to tablet mode on every boot, tablet mode is rubbish because touch keyboard isn't automatically displayed on dialogs using Firefox and you can't open it manually, desktop mode is touch unfriendly, so you have to constantly switch manually between both. Idiotic as hell. Windows 8.1 had sort of hybrid of both and it worked brilliantly. This crap is just total mess. I frankly wish I hadn't updated...


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Yay for Microsoft!!
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/08/17/windows-10-safedisc-securom-drm/#more-308329
> 
> ...



Thats the one thing i really hate about win10 is that of course it will not let me run my firewall,  Win10 firewall sucks balls.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, let's get this straight: The people have been double "stuffed"? Firstly, because alot of those older games have horrible system stuffing Securom, including some of Microsoft's own games. And secondly, that very same DRM is now deemed a security risk!
> 
> "So stuff you customers, if you accept our W10 upgrade offer (which we will hard pressure you with popups daily reminding you to upgrade and telling you you're running out of time), kiss your old games goodbye...hope you enjoyed them while you could."
> 
> ...



Digital-only securom works in Windows 10.  It's the old CD kind that doesn't.  When's the last time steam sent you a cd?

PS:  My linux stint ended in tragedy.  Rome 2 ate a save game and I had no backups, so I ragequit it and am back on Windows 10.

...with protest, but still.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Digital-only securom works in Windows 10.  It's the old CD kind that doesn't.  When's the last time steam sent you a cd?
> 
> PS:  My linux stint ended in tragedy.  Rome 2 ate a save game and I had no backups, so I ragequit it and am back on Windows 10.
> 
> ...with protest, but still.



Um, Steam is but one place i play games from. I and many people still have older cd/dvd games, many with actual drm, and thats what article @Ahhzz provided was about, with W10 not allowing them because of the two forms of drm listed. 

My further point with the link provided is people should not be so smug about Steam/Origin, etc, and assume that their service is the only drm, because it's not.  So, before you discount the drm in Steam as "digital", do your research on some more drm sites as I have.  It makes no difference.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 18, 2015)

Just find a NO-CD patch. That usually gets rid of the stupid protection that doesn't work on modern OS.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Um, Steam is but one place i play games from. I and many people still have older cd/dvd games, many with actual drm, and thats what article @Ahhzz provided was about, with W10 not allowing them because of the two forms of drm listed.
> 
> My further point with the link provided is people should not be so smug about Steam/Origin, etc, and assume that their service is the only drm, because it's not.  So, before you discount the drm in Steam as "digital", do your research on some more drm sites as I have.  It makes no difference.



I did not mean it is not an issue (though obviously no-cd patches work), just pointing out Steam/digital securom is not the same thing.

I too have a ton of "collectors edition" games that come with cds with safedisc or Securom or starforce (blech).  I can crack them but since when should we be forced to borderline piracy to play our own rightfully bought games?


----------

